# IL, Chicago - Game Needed



## Bob Avellini (Nov 6, 2004)

Looking for fellow 3.5 gamers to either start a new game or get in a current one. I'm open to DMing (the last game I ran was set in the Scarred Lands a few months back) but doesn't really matter.  Would preferably meet every other week starting after Jan 1st, but very open. I'm located on the northside of Chicago, specifically in Edgewater.

As for me, I'm 35 and married.  Games in the past I've enjoyed balanced role-playing and action.

If anyone's interested, please email admin@piranhabros.net. 

Thanks!


----------



## mac1504 (Nov 15, 2004)

Hi Bob,

I sent an email last week to your address about our group that plays in the Greyslake/Gurnee area. Did you happen to get that email?

Thanks!

mac1054


----------



## nix4 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Gaming Group in North IL*

Hi mac1504,

Could you send me information about that group at nix4@hotmail.com ?

I'm located in Kenosha, WI and attend a bi-weekly session in Zion, IL and Gurnee area isnt far from me either.

Thanks


----------



## mac1504 (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi nix4,

Email sent; let me know if you don't receive it.

Looking forward to hearing back from you!

Thanks,
mac1504


----------



## Mahazadra (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi there.  If your interested in a weekly game in Wrigleyville Chicago on wednesday nights, we just had an opening.  The game is set in Forgotten Realms in Silverymoon.  We play Wednesday nights 6-11pm, email me at mtv4069@hotmail.com if your interested.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 22, 2004)

It's funny. Chicago is such a big city and I still have problems locating a game.

Mainly it's due to my time schedule. I'm usually only free on Tuesday and Friday nights or Saturday afternoons (till 6ish). Another part is that I like 3.5 games.

Another part, is of course location. Living in Mt. Prospect doesn't always make for good gaming despite having a great hobby store a few miles from my house.

Anyway, if anyone has a game with a slot open that I can make it to, let me know!


----------



## The_Gunslinger658 (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi ya Joe-

We play on tuesday nights around 630 pm in chicago in a forgotten realms campaign. Our game is pretty high powered but then the players have just begun  running through the City of the spider queen module. They are at the crypts gates right now. The average level is 12th for the players and I have 4 players plus me. And I am the one DM'ing, I am pretty fast and loose with the rules too.

Anyway, I have one seat open, so if ya want to check out our game or have any questions, please e-mail me at:

scott.holst@us.army.mil

Scott


----------



## mac1504 (Nov 23, 2004)

Joe, if you're interested in a lower-powered game our group has an opening for the Midnight campaign that I'm running the group through. The group is at 5th level right now and we're playing through a modified Crown of Shadows campaign.

We play in the Grey's Lake area, which I profess to not know the northern Chicago are very well, but I believe it's not very far from Mt. Prospect (I've been to Games Plus a few times myself).

You can email me at rmcnamee at wi.rr.com.


----------



## mac1504 (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh, forgot to mention we typically play Friday evenings or Saturday afternoons. Occasionally we play on Sundays.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Nov 23, 2004)

Tried e-mailing you but it bounced.


----------



## mac1504 (Nov 23, 2004)

If you were directing that at me Joe, sorry about that. 

Please try me at robmcnamee at hotmail.com.


----------



## Atomicles (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi, I'm looking for a 3.0 or 3.5 game.  I live in Schaumburg.  I'm will to drive to Gurnee or most suburbs around me, but not into the city, it scares me  :\

My e-mail is Atomicles@gmail.com.  Let me know if you've got room for me anyone 

EDIT:  I'm a 20 year old college student


----------

